# Unboxing:  Meier Audio Corda QuickStep and PCStep



## chowyeung

One week ago I noticed there are two new portable amps on the Meier Audio's webpage - QuickStep and PCStep, which will be launched in this Sept and Oct. As a super fan of Meier Audio's products, I emailed Jan immediately and showed my interests. Jan sent me a prompt reply within 15 minutes after my email was sent. (!) He said he has some pre-production prototypes of both models and would be glad to let me be the very first one owning these amps. These prototypes, as Jan said, are exactly the same as the final products. Without hesitation I placed my order immediately.... for BOTH!
   
  The amps arrived today! Let me post some photos first.


----------



## chowyeung

More photos. Enjoy


----------



## chowyeung

QuickStep


----------



## chowyeung

PCStep


----------



## chowyeung

My two new toys


----------



## chowyeung

These amps are not my first Corda amps. I used to have Cantate.2, Symphony.2, Concerto, Rock, HeadSix, 3Move, StepDance (You can see what a super fan I am!).
  I would be happy to share my impressions of these new amps later. But please kindly wait as I want the amps to be fully burn-in first. 
  Cheers


----------



## chowyeung

One point I can mention at this point of time is that the amps are solidly built. I am particularly impressed by the heavy duty 3.5mm sockets of the QuickStep. I would say it is a big improvement over the StepDance and 2StepDance. Now my LOD and headphone can be firmly plugged into the amp without any worries.
   
  Another point. I have tried the PCStep with my MacBook Air (mid-2011). I use BitPerfect + iTunes. The PCStep works perfectly without any troubles.
   
  Cheers


----------



## mitsu763

I currently have a 2StepDance myself as welll as a couple of Jan's other amps in the past. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## pekingduck

Looking forward to your impressions! Can the PCStep handle 24/96?


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Can the PCStep handle 24/96?


 
   
  Not sure, as I have only 16/44.1 AIFF files. Let's see if Jan would join our discussions here and clarify on this.


----------



## ClieOS

Thanks for the unboxing pictures. Definitely interested in the QuickStep once it is official launched.


----------



## sashaw

WOW, lucky you. Guess that's the payback of royalty. Thanks for the photos. Looking forward to read your review.


----------



## chowyeung

I have been listening to this combo these two days: QuickStep + iPod Touch 3Gen + Fiio LOD + Bose AE2
  It's unfortunate that I don't have an audiophile headphone, source and LOD at this moment. Thus my impression may not be well-grounded.
  That said, I really think QuickStep does an excellent job. To my ears the sound is clean, balanced and neutral (The Corda sound signature as usual). The bass from my Bose is now well-controlled and much more enjoyable.
  I would suggest QuickStep is an excellent amp for classical music, or other types of music when clarity and neutrality are essential. I am now listening to Bruckner's Symphony 9. I can say I am very happy!
  Cheers


----------



## sashaw

Nice. How you stick ipod touch and QuickStep together? 3M double lock?


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  "Can the PCStep handle 24/96?"
   
  Sorry, but 16/48 maximum!
   
  Jan


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> Nice. How you stick ipod touch and QuickStep together? 3M double lock?


 
   
  Yes, it's 3M. I use two pieces of this:


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> "Can the PCStep handle 24/96?"
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi, Jan,
  Thanks for your clarification.
  I think PCStep is a big improvement over 3Move. I love the discrete volume control of PCStep. Sonically I also think PCStep sounds better than 3Move too!
  Cheers


----------



## antberg

Man,Shiit,you must be kidding....  How much will be the price on the quickstep?Does you measured its battery life average?
  Looking and following your thread interested with my wallet handcuffed...


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Man,Shiit,you must be kidding....  How much will be the price on the quickstep?Does you measured its battery life average?
> Looking and following your thread interested with my wallet handcuffed...


 
   
  On the price... My apologies... Since Jan has not released the prices on his website, I think it is not appropriate for me to mention it here. 
   
  On the battery life of QuickStep, I have not made a specific measurement. I now use only some cheap non-rechargeable 9V batteries. With low gain setting, 50% volume, QuickStep can run for at least eight to ten hours I think. Yet I am thinking to buy iPowerUS 9V 520mah batteries, which should be much better!
   
  Cheers


----------



## antberg

Thanks Chowyeung, I am considering to buying it in addition for when i will buy a pair of ES5 ,i wish them to be drive by the Quickstep with no hiss or background sound and any channel imbalance (which i am sure the Meyer amp does not have),and even the Westone are low impedance i will use the Quickstep as notebook amp and with more powerful cans.
  Keep those info coming!
  Salute


----------



## clone1008

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





chowyeung said:


> QuickStep


 
   
  That is gorgeous!


----------



## antberg

congratulations for your new baby ,Cooper!


----------



## cooperpwc

No, sadly that's not mine. Someday...


----------



## antberg

hahaa,i did not realized at first it was the Chowyeung`s unit!!my bad...


----------



## chowyeung

Another piece of info. The Dac of PCStep is Burr-Brown PCM2702.
   

   
  I've done some very brief internet research. It seems that this DAC is a quality one, although it supports 16/48 maximum.


----------



## chowyeung

Some very very short impressions on QuickStep vs PCStep:
  These two amps share the same sound signature of Corda amps. I would use the words "clean, balanced, neutral" to describe it. (Excuse me. English is not my first language. These are the words I could think of to express what I think.) 
  Yet sound-wise QuickStep is definitely better than PCStep (No surprise, isn't it?). The sound of QuickStep is more refined and with greater dynamics. Now I can hear the details and the subtle parts in a piece of music. And when the music explodes, QuickStep can make you feel the energy of the music too. That said, PCStep is still very impressive, given its size and price!
  I am still running-in these amps. Hope they will sing better and better!
   
  I am now thinking to buy a new iem and a headphone for my QuickStep. I believe the QuickStep headfi combo should give me wonderful moments of music wherever I go. I would then leave my PCStep for use in my office, connecting it with my desktop ...... You know, it is always wise not to be too high profile in your working place!


----------



## antberg

never own any hi-end amp,at the moment i am fascinated by the 2stepdance but more now by the quickstep,which seems to be cheaper then it`s technical potential.
  by the way,what is your office job?you have to try any compartment where you can lock it with some good padlock, i agree with you , trust (almost) no on etoday.
  About the Quickstep,it have black ground noise , any hiss with you iems,even at low volumes?
  Salute


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *antberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the Quickstep,it have black ground noise , any hiss with you iems,even at low volumes?
> Salute


 
   
  I am curious too. The Stepdance is absolutely black, i.e. hum and hiss  free, with the ES5 and the Piano Forte IX, both extremely sensitive IEMs. I am guessing that the Quickstep is just as effective in this regard.


----------



## spkrs01

When will they be shipping?
   
  Thanks


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *antberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> About the Quickstep,it have black ground noise , any hiss with you iems,even at low volumes?


 
   
  I only have Ety MC5. With it I can't hear any hiss / hum from the QuickStep, even when not playing music.


----------



## chowyeung

I think my QuickStep deserves a better headphone. That's why I gave my old Bose AE2 to my brother and bought this today


----------



## antberg

Mhuoaahahaha,compliments about the choice!


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





chowyeung said:


> I think my QuickStep deserves a better headphone. That's why I gave my old Bose AE2 to my brother and bought this today


 
   
  good choice. How does HD650 sound under it?


----------



## chowyeung

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> good choice. How does HD650 sound under it?


 
   
  Very accurate presentation of symphony music - detailed, spacious and airy. 
  I play classical guitar. I find HD650 + QuickStep deliver good tone color of classical guitar music too.
  The music files I listen to are in AIFF format.
   
  One thing I may not be very satisfied at this moment is that this combo is a little bit shy of energy when playing big symphonies. Perhaps it is due to the fact that both QuickStep and HD650 are not fully run-in.
  Now I am thinking to get a 15V power supply to juice up my QuickStep.


----------



## Predawnstar

Thanks for your impressions, chowyeung.
  I cant wait to hear the Quickstep!


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  just a quick note that the QUICKSTEP is now available. More info can be found on my website.
   
  Cheers
   
  Ja


----------



## chowyeung

Great news!
  We headfi'ers can now enjoy this wonderful amp!


----------



## Avi

Quote: 





chowyeung said:


> One thing I may not be very satisfied at this moment is that this combo is a little bit shy of energy when playing big symphonies.…Now I am thinking to get a 15V power supply to juice up my QuickStep.


 
  Thanks for the reviews!
   
  Oh, and the quote is just another classic example of:
   
  "Welcome to Head-fi; say good-bye to your wallet"


----------



## Romis

Just received my PCSTEP and after a short listening I can say that it is really a very good DAC/AMP - it even drives my HD600 well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What power supply is the best for it?


----------



## ihearnoises1981

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear headfellows,
> 
> "Can the PCStep handle 24/96?"
> 
> ...


 
  hi 
 since you have ties with the company meier,
   i liked to ask you which one is better the pcstep or the quickstep,
  i only considered the pcstep since it has the usb power option
  (i have a potable charger so i don't need to rely on battery when used as a potable, since my charger is rechargeable i don't need to waste money on batteries)
  consider that i am very critical about the midrange, instrument separation, resolution(fine timbre quality that shows grist yet is not bright or strident or shows any evidence of graininess), and
  natural sound that is subtle, and a good vocal capacity, good low end extension(like balance with depth and density, not just the typical upper bass hump with just punch, but not to fat or flooding towards the mid range), good soundstage (don't like amps that sound to crammed or congestive or give that choking, overly strident and bright quality), a amp that is detailed and dynamic and revealing ( not to dynamic) throughout all ranges, and a dense sound(not to dense), sweet sounding( always a sucker for a good mid range and sweet sound), layered (not to linear) so all ranges plays at it's own terms with richness and quality so it does not choke or focalize anything (fight for the spotlight), transparency throughout all ranges (so it does not bury anything in the mix), with good warmth (but not to fat or too lush), and a headphone with not to much edge but the perfect amount(upper mid range, highs) to corroborate and tie in with the mid range, an don't like a thin overly bright sound, also with very good driving capability and good juice (i don't like gain hungry amps) 
  i am was looking for a good amp to pair with my q701's that was remotely potable since all my amps are massive plug in to the wall type amps, i have tried many many fiio amps, but i did not like them. TY for your time


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Ihearnoises 1981,
   
  as an amplifier only the QUICKSTEP is the better of the two. It uses the concept of "active balanced ground" and thus is able to reach a higher sound level than the PCSTEP. Be aware, the QUICKSTEP is considerably more expensive and has a higher current consumption even although the PCSTEP has the additional feature of a built-in USB-DAC. There is a reason for that.
   
  Still the PCSTEP is not to be underestimated. It gives a lot of listening pleasure.
   
  If your source is a PC with on-board soundcard, then the PCSTEP will be a nice step forward. The performance in combination with a QUICKSTEP would probably strongly limited by the soundcard.
   
  If, on the other hand, your source is of pretty good quality, then the QUICKSTEP should well be considered.
   
  I hope this helps a little bit,
   
  Jan


----------



## ihearnoises1981

THANK YOU,
  although they are different prices and the pc step is cheaper,
  i will now consider to go buy the quickstep, since now i know the pc step is inferior of sound quality
  towards the quickstep, i was just considering the pc step since you can use the usb 
  as a power source, and since i have a portable charger, i wouldn't have to pester my self with buying
  9V batteries if used as a potable


----------



## ihearnoises1981

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Dear Ihearnoises 1981,
> 
> as an amplifier only the QUICKSTEP is the better of the two. It uses the concept of "active balanced ground" and thus is able to reach a higher sound level than the PCSTEP. Be aware, the QUICKSTEP is considerably more expensive and has a higher current consumption even although the PCSTEP has the additional feature of a built-in USB-DAC. There is a reason for that.
> 
> ...


 
  So now that i know which one to buy, where would i go to and much does a unit cost (quickstep), can you hook me up Jan?


----------



## Jan Meier

Simply send a mail with your full name and address as well as the color of the amp to:
   
  meier-audio@t-online.de
   
  I will then provide you with all information needed to complete the ordering procedure.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## ihearnoises1981

Quote: 





jan meier said:


> Simply send a mail with your full name and address as well as the color of the amp to:
> 
> meier-audio@t-online.de
> 
> ...


 
   
  thanks for the info jan,
  although i need to think about this purchase,
  (see if there are any other amps at this price i might want),
  i will consider to buy this amp highly
  CHEERS


----------



## precsmo

ihearnoises1981 said:


> thanks for the info jan,
> although i need to think about this purchase,
> (see if there are any other amps at this price i might want),
> i will consider to buy this amp highly
> CHEERS


 
 Quickstep is my last amp I got, it will end my portable rigs for my CIEM. I'm so glad I'm having it!


----------



## Marleybob217

Chowyeung, how do you feel the quickstep is driving the HD650? Is it loud/powerful enough to drive full sized open headphones?


----------



## Mahdi8

quickstep can power my DT770 600ohm fine on high gain. And I listed loud. BTW anyone here use quickstep with a main powered 15VDC adapter? I wonder if it makes the sound better?


----------

